# TWF thief



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

In my pre TWF days I used to use under one Gb of data a month. Last month I used over 12 Gb of data. All I seem to do at the moment is keep buying add ons.

I can turn on the 'don't show images' option but that seems a bit silly on a watch forum.

So I have come to the conclusion that one of you lot is stealing my data and I would like it back please.

Or help in reducing the usage of said data.

Rob....


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

12GB?! What on earth are you doing?!

I assume you mean phone data? If so, have you checked in your settings to see what apps are using the most data? Is it definitely your browser that's eating it all or are there other apps swallowing it up?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Krispy said:


> 12GB?! What on earth are you doing?!
> 
> I assume you mean phone data? If so, have you checked in your settings to see what apps are using the most data? Is it definitely your browser that's eating it all or are there other apps swallowing it up?


 Is it you? Have you nicked it?

All non essential apps are off. I use phone wi-fi hot spot (password protected) to chromebook. No land line.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

robden said:


> Is it you? Have you nicked it?
> 
> All non essential apps are off. I use phone wi-fi hot spot (password protected) to chromebook. No land line.


 Do you stream much video content?

If I knew how to use yours instead of mine, I would!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Do you stream much video content?
> 
> If I knew how to use yours instead of mine, I would!


 No don't stream anything. Nearest I come to that is, I may watch a U-tube about something but only if it's a short one and that's only once or twice a month.

This is why I'm sure someone is nicking it  . Are you sure it's not you?


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

12gb? Holy cow! That's a lot of data, have You checked the usage stats.

Is it an iPhone? maybe it's had a big o/s upgrade on data?


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

WTF ? I don't use that much on my home PC + 2 kids' laptops !

I think you may need to phone your provider and ask some advice.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

stairpost said:


> 12gb? Holy cow! That's a lot of data, have You checked the usage stats.
> 
> Is it an iPhone? maybe it's had a big o/s upgrade on data?


 It's you isn't it? Go on admit it you've nicked it.

The phone is the Sony Xperia E (?) anyway it's an early one. I't's the first phone I've really liked so a bit reluctant to get rid of it.


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

You should check up this issues with your service provide as well as cut down on the number of apps you leave open on you phone, do you streams videos a lot?? 12GB is a lot of data to use up


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> WTF ? I don't use that much on my home PC + 2 kids' laptops !
> 
> I think you may need to phone your provider and ask some advice.


 Just checked the data usage. Data renewed Tuesday. Since then two car journeys use phone as satnav but wi-fi off. Six photos uploaded to photobucket then onto here.

A couple of hours on here but a lot of the time without images/photos showing. Used half a gig. Well just over 600mb.



TSF said:


> You should check up this issues with your service provide as well as cut down on the number of apps you leave open on you phone, do you streams videos a lot?? 12GB is a lot of data to use up


 Answers above.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

...your phone provider can tell you the breakdown of your data usage - try them because 12gb is hours and hours and hours of video streaming artytime:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

robden said:


> Just checked the data usage. Data renewed Tuesday. Since then two car journeys use phone as satnav but wi-fi off. Six photos uploaded to photobucket then onto here.
> 
> A couple of hours on here but a lot of the time without images/photos showing. Used half a gig. Well just over 600mb.
> 
> Answers above.[IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/smile.gif.71427c61fea3abaef392e259e48da727.gif[/IMG]


 It might just be semantics but turning WiFi off doesn't stop your phone using 3/4g data, which is what you're charged for.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Krispy said:


> It might just be semantics but turning WiFi off doesn't stop your phone using 3/4g data, which is what you're charged for.


 Right.

I've just remembered that upto about six weeks ago I was using a mi-fi dongle thingy and was still getting through 12gig sims

pretty quick, so probably nothing to do with the phone. I changed to the phone when the dongle packed up.

So that only leaves two options. The way, and/or, the amount I use the tinternet or the Chromebook I'm using.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

robden said:


> It's you isn't it? Go on admit it you've nicked it.
> 
> The phone is the Sony Xperia E (?) anyway it's an early one. I't's the first phone I've really liked so a bit reluctant to get rid of it.


 Nope, not me, but then I would say that 

I've got an Xperia Z3 compact, nice little phone, it does seem to update a lot though, I don't think I'll be changing it come contract end.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

robden said:


> It's you isn't it? Go on admit it you've nicked it.
> 
> The phone is the Sony Xperia E (?) anyway it's an early one. I't's the first phone I've really liked so a bit reluctant to get rid of it.


 Have you turned off the `act as wifi hotspot' setting? Maybe it is not just you using the data. :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

So what is the usage tool telling you. It breaks down the usage of every app allowing you to identify culprits and gives a graph showing when data use occured.

Just to be the odd one out, but I'm typically on a minimum of 100gb of 4g a month


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I would change the password just in case someone else is using it and turn off data roaming setting


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds a bit extreme but data hot-spot hacking local to you might be the culprit.

My HTC 9 and Chrome used 28Mb in 8 days purely on here. This is compared with 95Mb via You tube for the same period.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

If this is Android phone you should be able to go to: Settings -> Data Usage and there should be a list of all your apps and how much data they use.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

urzamoon said:


> If this is Android phone you should be able to go to: Settings -> Data Usage and there should be a list of all your apps and how much data they use.


 I'm wondering if I have found the problem. Not the phone but because of what you said, I've had a look in the background of the lappy.

Some of the sh*t that's running there I've never heard of (must stop looking at the porn sites :laugh: ). I couldn't get rid of them so have put the lappy back to factory settings.

Bit of a pain having to log on to everything at the moment but all the iffy sites have gone. Now, over the next few days I'm going to monitor the data and the time spent on line even if it's only for a minute or two.

Thanks all for your input.

Rob....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I only have 325mb of data per month on my phone....(it's a works phone and sim card) .If I download an app or watch a 5 minute YouTube vid, that's my allowance gone for the month. I always have to wait until I can get wifi before accesing the web.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Make sure you install some form of antivirus software too. Anything free nowadays is good enough (free Avast or free AVG is fine).

On top of that install software called: Malwarebytes (again you can install free version for home use). It is easy to use and IMHO the best remover of all sorts of nasty things (viruses, trojans, nasty cookies, go go search engines and such). It doesn't work like real-time antivirus (hence you need one in first place) but you can scan your system (let's say once a month) to get rid of any potential infections.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you say Chrimebook? Where virtually all the apps and data are cloud based and accessed via the Internet? That sounds like a big data drain to me.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Up until recently I only used the hot spot as well and it was unlimited but the 3 capped it to 2gig a month and I was a getting through that in a few days.

Just got a proper connection in the flat with Talk Talk, unlimited for £17.40inc a month with a free router and no installation charge either which seemed to be the cheapest going.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Up until recently I only used the hot spot as well and it was unlimited but the 3 capped it to 2gig a month and I was a getting through that in a few days.
> 
> Just got a proper connection in the flat with Talk Talk, unlimited for £17.40inc a month with a free router and no installation charge either which seemed to be the cheapest going.


 Sounds good but do you have to pay line rental as well?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Does this sound ok?

Yesterday I was on tinterweb for a total of 2.5 hours. Mostly on here, a couple of emails, downloaded one photo, uploaded one photo to photobucket then onto here. The other sites I looked at all had photos. Cars, furniture and a few with watches all with big glossy pics.

Total data used was 550mb.

Good, bad or average?

Rob....


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

urzamoon said:


> If this is Android phone you should be able to go to: Settings -> Data Usage and there should be a list of all your apps and how much data they use.


 Does this sound ok?

Yesterday I was on tinterweb for a total of 2.5 hours. Mostly on here, a couple of emails, downloaded one photo, uploaded one photo to photobucket then onto here. The other sites I looked at all had photos. Cars, furniture and a few with watches all with big glossy pics.

Total data used was 550mb.

Good, bad or average?

Rob....


----------

